# Simple as it gets!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If it's quick, easy, it's got my name writ all over it. And it don't get any simpler than this.
1 stick of butter in bottom of crockpot on high. 1 to 6 boneless, skinless chicken breasts dumped in after butter has melted and rolled to coat on all sides. 1 pack Ranch Dry Mix, Salad dressing and dip mix. Brand don't make any difference, so go for the cheapest kind. Sprinkle over chicken on the top, put the lid on leave on high for 1 1/2 to 2 hours and get tha hell away from it. I did check with meat thermometer and it read 155 and climbing slowly. Also added 6 spring onions with some tops left about 15 minutes before chicken was done. Et with whatever sides you have. Reason for the temp check is all crockpots ain't created equal.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

yep gonna have to give this one a try....


----------

